# I want PT to be my first App



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, so I just got the new iphone and have no clue how to work it.
I did go by AT$T and they helped me get an Apple ID.
Is PT even available at the App store?
When I go to PT I can't navigate for beans.
The stupid phone fills the monitor with useless information and I don't know what to press.
There's no place to type anything in.
Here is as far as I've gotten:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day UD

It's strange I went search for Paint Talk in the AppStore and no results


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

There is a paint talk app (at least for android) but I mainly use the tapatalk app.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't even find how to search.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> G'day UD
> 
> It's strange I went search for Paint Talk in the AppStore and no results


Same here. Can't find the app


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Same here. Can't find the app


Gday Paul I'm sure it's removed ?

I have the newer one on my iPhone but on my iPad I have this old one and I'm not deleting it as its awsome

If they have I wonder why the app is removed ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

That's what comes up on the search


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

At the moment, for the iPhone, you have two options.


Use the browser on your phone to go directly to PaintTalk.com. It will automatically provide you with a mobile view of the site. http://www.painttalk.com/f50/using-smartphone-viewer-33217/

Or, download Tapatalk and add PaintTalk there.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use the tapatalk one a lot. It works well. I was already used to talkatap, so I did not really try transitioning much to the mobile website.


----------

